# Good Winter Work Boots



## sdhershey (Feb 19, 2011)

I was just wondering what a good winter work boot for cutting and moving wood is. I've always worn some old winter boots, but I'd like something a little more geared toward cutting. Its got to be something pretty warm, cause we have some cold days here in VT. Thanks alot


----------



## Dayto (Feb 19, 2011)

Outhere in Westcoast B.C Alotta us are running Rubber Viking boots , you can use a liner if ya want and you can get them in Corks aswell , also even also offer Kevlar lined Chainsaw boot as well.


----------



## Johndirt82 (Feb 19, 2011)

I like my redwing logger boots , water proof, gortex lined steel toe always toasty and more importantly , DRY!! they are under 200 which is good in my book. 2 things to never be cheap on in life 1 . Being comfortable on your feet 2. Chainsaws.


----------



## lfnh (Feb 19, 2011)

Might want to take a look at White's winter pacs...


----------



## madhatte (Feb 19, 2011)

^ 

beat me to it. I love mine.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 19, 2011)

Dayto said:


> Outhere in Westcoast B.C Alotta us are running Rubber Viking boots , you can use a liner if ya want and you can get them in Corks aswell , also even also offer Kevlar lined Chainsaw boot as well.


 
I have and use the Viking corks. I also like them for general woods work in addition to cutting. My question is what do you use for liners? Does Bailey's sell them? They would be nicer for winter work. As of now I just use high quality wool socks. They do alright, but I feel a little extra insulation would make them just right.

Some have given the Redwing logger boot a good review, but I don't like the sole. It is too hard. I am pretty nimble on my feet and I have almost killed myself slipping on logs and worse on plain old flat hard ground. All of a sudden if I take too big of a step the boot will just kick out in front of me. I find that they don't support my foot and ankle and as a result I roll my ankle alot. In my opinion, they don't perform like a $200 boot should. Which is not like a $600 custum made boot, but not like a $20 one. Maybe others have had similar issues?

When the corks are not suitible I wear Lowa Tibet GTX backpacking boots. Mine are 2008's and are excellent for all season general wear. They always keep my feet dry. Pretty much a good go-to boot. However, they don't offer any safety protection.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 19, 2011)

These strike me as being a good compromise to keep feet warm and dry. I don't have a pair, still making do with several old pairs of Steel Toe Sorels.

Made in Quebec so not sure if any one imports them into the States.

Acton - The Ultimate Protection


----------



## dancan (Feb 19, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> I have and use the Viking corks. I also like them for general woods work in addition to cutting. My question is what do you use for liners? Does Bailey's sell them? They would be nicer for winter work. As of now I just use high quality wool socks. They do alright, but I feel a little extra insulation would make them just right.


 
To use winter liners in Vikings they have to be at least one size larger(maybe two sizes , I'm not quite sure) or they will be too tight .
I've had good success with Bamas because they keep your feet dry but I've not been cutting at temperatures much below -15c .


----------



## Turkeyslayer (Feb 19, 2011)

For cutting in the winter I wear Jonsered light chainsaw boots with a liner.









For all other work outside (I work outside for a living) I have a pair of Cofra Thermic boots




I got them at TSC for almost 1/2 off and they are the warmest work boots I have owned, and no liner. I would recommend these boots to anyone!


----------



## hamish (Feb 19, 2011)

Jumper said:


> These strike me as being a good compromise to keep feet warm and dry. I don't have a pair, still making do with several old pairs of Steel Toe Sorels.
> 
> Made in Quebec so not sure if any one imports them into the States.
> 
> Acton - The Ultimate Protection


 


I had a pair of the actons......was like wearing a downhill ski boot! I swapped then out for a similar pair of viking pacs find them much better for moving around.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 19, 2011)

[QUOTE




I got them at TSC for almost 1/2 off and they are the warmest work boots I have owned, and no liner. I would recommend these boots to anyone![/QUOTE]

Those are very popular in the oil patch in winter.


----------



## hammerlogging (Feb 19, 2011)

Johndirt82 said:


> I like my redwing logger boots , water proof, gortex lined steel toe always toasty and more importantly , DRY!! they are under 200 which is good in my book. 2 things to never be cheap on in life 1 . Being comfortable on your feet 2. Chainsaws.


 
San Diego? Have you ever heard of Vermont winter?

#### talking is all in good fun. Couldn't help it.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 20, 2011)

dancan said:


> To use winter liners in Vikings they have to be at least one size larger(maybe two sizes , I'm not quite sure) or they will be too tight .
> I've had good success with Bamas because they keep your feet dry but I've not been cutting at temperatures much below -15c .


 
Yeah, I know. Mine are at least a size too big. Those boots seem to run one to two sizes larger than other brands. My question about the liners is does Viking make and sell specific ones for their boots, or do you just find some generic kind of boot liner?

And, to anyone that is considering it, Redwing logger boots are not good for all day wear in the snow, in the winter. Maybe for two or three hours, but not for a day.


----------



## dancan (Feb 20, 2011)

Not sure about the liner , I'll make a couple of calls on Monday so I'll let you know .


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 21, 2011)

dancan said:


> Not sure about the liner , I'll make a couple of calls on Monday so I'll let you know .


 
Ah, don't worry about it. I can just as easy make those calls myself. I'm too lazy about stuff like that. Thank you for the help.


----------



## sdhershey (Feb 21, 2011)

I checked out Baileys.com website, and took a look at the Viking Bushwackers, and there not to much money and just might work for me. Probably going to order a pair tonight.


----------



## Samlock (Feb 21, 2011)

Just make sure the are over your size - it is not lining, or socks or any overall material which keeps your feet warm. It is the space between your feet and the boot. 

I walked through two weeks military maneuvers in the freezing (-25-30 degrees celcius) woods wearing a pair of rubber boots. I still have all my toes left. The smell was awful once I finally took them off, though.


----------



## Gologit (Feb 21, 2011)

sdhershey said:


> I checked out Baileys.com website, and took a look at the Viking Bushwackers, and there not to much money and just might work for me. Probably going to order a pair tonight.


 
They're good boots and worth the money. I bought a pair of the caulks three years ago and they've held up well. They're heavy and stiff but you'll get used to that.


----------



## djones (Feb 21, 2011)

When ever I go wood working I pull on my Chippewa waterproof leather boots. They are insulated, lug sole, steel toed and not too bulky to get around in. I can't stand cold feet in the winter and these boots work well as long as you're working. If you stand around doing squat then I don't know what boot will warm your toes enough to make you happy, even my hunting boots won't warm me enough to keep me on stand for hours on end.


----------



## dancan (Feb 21, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> Ah, don't worry about it. I can just as easy make those calls myself. I'm too lazy about stuff like that. Thank you for the help.


 
Your too late posting that , I'm on the road early and just got home .
13.95$$ at my local JD/Stihl dealer and they tell me they get them through Stihl .


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 21, 2011)

dancan said:


> Your too late posting that , I'm on the road early and just got home .
> 13.95$$ at my local JD/Stihl dealer and they tell me they get them through Stihl .


 
Thanks alot. Much appreciated. I'll check out my Stihl dealer. Pretty reasonable price too.


----------



## mercer_me (Feb 23, 2011)

Viking Bushwacker are the best boots for logging in the Winter. Viking Bushwacker Ballistic Nylon Boot Meets CSA Class 1 / ASTM - Chainsaw Safety Boots, Gaiters & Liners - Labonville Inc.


----------



## Jumper (Feb 23, 2011)

mercer_me said:


> Viking Bushwacker are the best boots for logging in the Winter. Viking Bushwacker Ballistic Nylon Boot Meets CSA Class 1 / ASTM - Chainsaw Safety Boots, Gaiters & Liners - Labonville Inc.



So long as you ordered liners with them. Without your feet would freeze here in winter. It was -10F out this morning when I got up, and often -30F or colder.


----------



## mercer_me (Feb 23, 2011)

Jumper said:


> So long as you ordered liners with them. Without your feet would freeze here in winter. It was -10F out this morning when I got up, and often -30F or colder.


 
Ya, you definatly need liners. It wasn't -10 hear this morning. But, it was down around 0.


----------



## nhlogga (Feb 25, 2011)

LumberjkChamp said:


> I have and use the Viking corks. I also like them for general woods work in addition to cutting. My question is what do you use for liners? Does Bailey's sell them? They would be nicer for winter work. As of now I just use high quality wool socks. They do alright, but I feel a little extra insulation would make them just right.
> 
> Some have given the Redwing logger boot a good review, but I don't like the sole. It is too hard. I am pretty nimble on my feet and I have almost killed myself slipping on logs and worse on plain old flat hard ground. All of a sudden if I take too big of a step the boot will just kick out in front of me. I find that they don't support my foot and ankle and as a result I roll my ankle alot. In my opinion, they don't perform like a $200 boot should. Which is not like a $600 custum made boot, but not like a $20 one. Maybe others have had similar issues?
> 
> When the corks are not suitible I wear Lowa Tibet GTX backpacking boots. Mine are 2008's and are excellent for all season general wear. They always keep my feet dry. Pretty much a good go-to boot. However, they don't offer any safety protection.








I wear the orange Viking rubber cork boots. I wear a size 6 normally, so I buy a size 8 to accomidate liners. For liners, I order the Husqvarna felt liners from Bailey's. I also wear the Hoffman thinsulate steel toe pacs with corks when the snow isn't very deep.


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Feb 25, 2011)

nhlogga said:


> I wear the orange Viking rubber cork boots. I wear a size 6 normally, so I buy a size 8 to accomidate liners. For liners, I order the Husqvarna felt liners from Bailey's. I also wear the Hoffman thinsulate steel toe pacs with corks when the snow isn't very deep.


 
Thanks to you and everyone else with suggestions on where to purchase liners. I think they will be nice to have. 

For the $110 those boots cost me 6 years ago they have been fantastic. I noticed they charge a little more for them now. They would still be worth it.


----------



## earache (Mar 3, 2011)

I don't know if you have already ordered boots, but I wear Husqvarna rubbers with a liner. I absolutely love them. I ordered them a size up, and they fit great with a liner. They also have tabs on the sides of them so your pants can't ride up. Man is that an awesome idea that REALLY works. I cut and bunch, so for me it's huge. As far as pricing, check with your local Husky dealer. Mine gave me a heck of a deal. You can buy liners all over. That way you can experiment with different kinds. Go on ebay and do a search for your size. Example "boot liner 9". All kinds will come up. Heights, widths, weights, etc...I am sold on rubbers for the winter with all of the options with liners. 
Hope this helps!


----------



## slowp (Mar 6, 2011)

Everything you need to know.


Home & Garden | Men's boots stylish enough for the office | Seattle Times Newspaper


----------



## Tminus (Mar 9, 2011)

Its hard to top a lined pair of Baffins Baffin - Polar Proven Footwear

I personally swear by "Bama" socks inside of my Viking orange rubber caulks. Those little blue booties and a pair of wool socks are money in the bank on a cold winter day.


----------

